# Up to date fuel prices



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

Hi

Here are some up to date fuel prices for Europe

France - petrol station very close to Tunnel - 1.24 euro per litre ' did not get any!

France - motorway average - 1.12 Euro

Belgium - motorway average - 1.02 Euro

Luxembourg - 0.867 Euro

Switzerland motorway - 1.82 Swiss francs.

Hope this is some use to someone!

Rapide561


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

Thanks, Russell. It's nice to see good old Luxembourg still the cheapest in north-western Europe :wink: Worth knowing if you're heading that way with a big tank.

Gerald


----------



## richard863 (May 1, 2005)

Hi All 
To the prices add Germany average €1.16 motorway diesel. 

Rapede561 Where did you find that price in Luxembourg? I have just filled up on the first station over the Luxembourg border on the motorway in from Trier & it was €0.989 only 4 cents cheaper than Belgium, and 6 cents cheaper than petrol, it was 1 cent cheaper in Luxembourg city. I noticed on the road out to Liege it was the same price as going in. I was horrified at their increase in the last six months. 
My next trip I will go from Koblenz north and join the Koln/Aachen to Liege. 
Kind regards


----------



## MikeE (May 1, 2005)

Thanks, useful info. We're off to France, Spain and Portugal shortly, does anybody have info on range of diesel prices in Spain and Portugal?

Mike


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

There was a link on MHF to a Euro fuel price table on the AA, I think. I can't find it right now, but I found ** this ** via google. You can also check fluctuation over the past few years, which is kinda interesting :?

Gerald


----------



## 100480 (Aug 12, 2006)

This is a link to the French government website that shows all fuel prices allover France. Apparently all French fuel stations have to have there prices on here.

Fuel Prices


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Lux*

Hi

It was the BP garage in Luxembourg - the first services when arriving from Belgium. It is called BP Capellen.

My receipt shows 59.69L @ 0.867 Euro.

Hope this is some good,

Russell


----------



## Fego (Nov 27, 2006)

MikeE said:


> Thanks, useful info. We're off to France, Spain and Portugal shortly, does anybody have info on range of diesel prices in Spain and Portugal?
> 
> Mike


When I was in Spain a few days ago, the average price I paid for Diesel was about 93 cents.

It took me a while, but I eventually got the hang of those pre-service station boards they put up showing prices of fuel and KM to the stations that sell them. On the way up to Bilbao for example, I was about to stop but saw on the sign that there was a station another 25km further up that was a lot cheaper so I stayed on. Can't remember the figures now.

Anyway, it's still less than a Euro so I obviously squezzed as much as I could in the tank before getting on the Ferry  :idea:


----------



## Tucano (Jun 9, 2006)

Gerald,
Why would you want to go abroad with a big tank, wouldn't it be easier in a motorhome :lol: 
Cheaper too :lol: :lol: 
Norman


----------

